
YC Fall Hackathon 2019 - stevenwliao
https://blog.ycombinator.com/apply-to-the-yc-fall-hackathon-2019/
======
riyadparvez
Is it possible to arrange hackathons outside of USA? That's be helpful to lot
of people who don't live in USA or no easy way to get visa from USA.

~~~
hermitdev
Or outside of the Bay area within the US?

Edit: in addition to the parent comment, not instead of.

~~~
nikkwong
Would love to see one in Seattle.

------
break_the_bank
Hey!

Can this be made remote? It'd help us non Americans/American non Californians
to apply.

From the application page :-

Important note: This is an application, not a signup form. We have an
application instead of a first-come, first-served signup because it helps
guarantee a diverse group of participants and that matters a lot to us.

It seems counter intuitive to base this in Mountain View if you care about
diversity. Non American Hackers, Americans who aren't in California get
disqualified immediately.

~~~
scientaster2
+1 to remote! As an east coaster, I've participated in many hackathons in
person and I can vouch that none have actually benefited from colocation.
Since teams are competing, there is naturally no incentive to associate with
peers outside your direct team - which you can do plenty well remotely.

------
meagher
If you're on the fence, I would apply!

I went last year — didn't have an idea to work on nor anyone to work with.

Met some awesome people I still hang out with, hacked on some cool stuff, and
later applied late to W19 with one of them (we got an interview).

Highly recommend.

~~~
elpakal
i second this. i just shipped what i started working on during the april
hackathon, and it’s been great to keep in touch with people on the channel.
awesome event, and great food!

edit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21192686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21192686)

------
shubidubi
I would love to attend as long as people start fresh projects at that day.
Ideally people will find new partners and form new teams around shared idea.
Otherwise it will become another YC pich night for mature(ish) products.

------
dopeboy
I've been to three of these and would highly recommend attending. It's a great
way to network with others and also get a taste of the YC mindset.

------
marcell
What stage of projects are allowed/encouraged to attend? If I already have a
start should I not apply?

~~~
OkGoDoIt
“This hackathon is for projects you're just starting.”

From the more details page after you click through the link

~~~
craigcannon
This is correct. We do it to keep things fair.

~~~
someuser54541
I'm curious, is this actually enforced? If so, how? It seems like it would be
trivial to attend with a pre-built project if one were so inclined.

~~~
robbomacrae
Anyone interested in helping build something to check this? That would be a
pretty meta hackathon project. Probably not the most promising business idea
though...

------
henning
Is this for building a startup investors will want to invest in or to make
something interesting? I.e., is it basically a YC application in another form?
There are many interesting things that are worth hacking on but not
appropriate for venture capital-funded startups.

~~~
craigcannon
Yeah, projects that win often resemble early startups. That being said, you're
totally welcome to build whatever you find interesting.

------
aiddun
Will there be travel grants?

~~~
craigcannon
Hey. Craig here. I organize the hackathons at YC. We're not doing travel
grants for this event.

~~~
wakatime
Is this in SF or Mountain View?

~~~
stevenwliao
> [we're] hosting it in Mountain View from 11/22-11/23 (evening to evening)

------
Areibman
Sounds amazing. It pains me that I won't be able to go to this. (If it were
feasible to join from an intercontinental flight, I would). Are you planning
others in the future?

------
zeko1195
I can do full stack web development, distributed computing, Cloud, IoT, Mobile
Dev and a bit of data science. Email me up if you have some interesting to
work on. :)

~~~
soulofmischief
I'm tinkering with the idea of an IoT device which sits at the top of your IoT
chain. It has microphone and other potential sensory input, which it processes
completely offline and turns into text commands which get sent to other
devices over the network.

I don't want 10 IoT devices each with their own mics and cameras. I want one
device from a brand I trust, which veritably doesn't phone home other than
updates, with a dirt-simple API for integration. All other devices can take
commands from this one. The age of Alexa and Google Home and "smart TVs" with
microphones needs to disappear.

If tenable, the idea could be extended to other sensitive domains such as
payment processing with a token system.

Just a thought. Could be hackathon material if I find a good partner.

~~~
komali2
Just a thought, my old company ElectricImp could be a good fit. The company
itself only provides diagrams for compatible hardware, an OS, and a cloud for
deployment and a paired cloud-based VM for each deployed.

The only phoning home is OS updates, and then whatever you program the VM to
do. So you could take audio in on the device, send to cloud VM, then send to
some sort of homebrew speech to text (or be a total fucking badass and squeeze
your own speech to text in squirrel code onto the VM itself).

------
owens99
Anyone interested in the email space? I’m thinking of trying something around
interactive email maybe using AMP for email. HMU

------
heyarviind2
I am working on uisuite.io anyone interested?

------
spectramax
Are hackathons only software related? Anyone wants to work on
hardware/electronics/embedded software?

~~~
soulofmischief
Got any ideas?

------
vertoc
Very highly recommend, I did the one in spring/summer of 2018 and it was an
awesome experience :)

------
gxespino
What is judging based on?

Is revenue a factor? Because if so, I’d argue not spending the two days
building something.

~~~
craigcannon
It's not based on revenue.

------
ConnorLeet
Anyone looking for some help?

~~~
craigcannon
Solo applicants are welcome :)

~~~
jtansley
So we can apply solo with the intent of forming a team at the hackathon?

------
isubasinghe
I want to apply, but I have an exam on the 22nd of November :(

------
luiscosio
If someone needs help with cloud computing or ML, let me know!

------
kt103099
Can someone under the age of 18 participate?

